# Planetstrike rumours



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Got these from Warseer:



> > Originally Posted by Dosadi View Post
> > Ok, since its Christmas I'll spill what little I know.
> > (...) It just feels like years of developing the game for strict tournament play is no longer the focus of the game...now it’s more about fun and creativity as we've witnessed with Apocalypse...and will see with...PLANETSTRIKE!
> >
> ...


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Very cool. I'm looking forward to more defined missions, especially those that use Flyers!

Thanks again Wraithlord!


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

can't wait for this, I want some proper airborne deployment and for clear set and more detailed battles


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i think i just came.


----------



## Sister Sin (Nov 27, 2007)

OMG! Colonel Ta'arna of the 7th Tarakian gets a Valkyrie! *swoons* Outstanding if it's true.  

Sister Sin


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

Honestly, I am not that excited about this. I would rather have an expansion similar to Cities of Death. There is already a giant scale battle system and some other type of game play would be preferable. Not to mention, flyers are massively expensive and the hobby is expensive enough as it is.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's possible that they'd be cheaper in plastic. I seriously doubt that bit about a plastic thunderhawk though-- while I certainly wouldn't argue if they did it... it's the kind of thing you'd think they'd leave at Forge World. 

As for making a new setup for games... it could pave the way for a 40k-scale Aeronautica Imperialis sort of thing, which would be cool. Maybe have Thunderbolts and Helltalons trading fire while an orbital lander sets down to unload assault troops into a command bunker or something... it'd make an interesting game, I think.


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

What kind of release date? I'm more interested in the models like pods, kins and terrain.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd assume late 08, since 5th Edition is supposed to be summer '08


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

Vero said:


> What kind of release date? I'm more interested in the models like pods, kins and terrain.


Late summer, since 4th ed. is out in early summer.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

this looks fun. especially the part about the new plastics.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

If they made flyers way cheaper I might be inclined to have some. I would love to have an army that comes down in Pelican-Like Dropships


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh great just what we need... another game system which wont get any support. Its like.. Oh crap people are complaining.. lets release something new before they make us fix or clarify what we already have. Just another distraction from a game quickly loosing focus. Its all about selling models and no longer about the game.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

Sadly it's true, but I'm sure GW will come to it's senses soon enough.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I kind of disagree. I may just be buying into GW's marketing, but it seems to me that they're trying to make 40k more of a "scenario" game while Fantasy is more of a "bring and battle" game. Apocalypse certainly encourages players sitting down and figuring out a storyline for the battle, and a suppliment that would allow for specific objectives like landing troops on a planet and having the opposing side try to stop them kind of adds to that feel. 

Apocalypse has gotten support, by the way. We've gotten rather frequent updates on GW's website, if you think about it. Apocalypse has been out what, two months? And we have three sets of new datasheets and lots of material otherwise on the site. It's all we've been playing around here lately.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

The new plastics sound pretty damn good but as far as a new system go's I'm not Interested, I can see Apocolypse dying out Just like City Fight did so unless they make a decent effort with this one It'll be more money wasted and most probably Increased prices to make up for another half-arsed f*ck up.
Lets Just hope they've put enough time and money Into of 5th Ed.....


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> Apocalypse has gotten support, by the way. We've gotten rather frequent updates on GW's website, if you think about it. Apocalypse has been out what, two months? And we have three sets of new datasheets and lots of material otherwise on the site. It's all we've been playing around here lately.


Oh yeah.. when did yall get a FAQ to clarify any rules questions? New datasheets are just like new codexes... whatever it takes to sell more models. This sounds strangley like what PP does with their models.. they give away the rules for the models WITH the models and other than core rule books your not required to buy codexes to tell you how to play your army. See the similarities?


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

LongBeard said:


> The new plastics sound pretty damn good but as far as a new system go's I'm not Interested, I can see Apocolypse dying out Just like City Fight did so unless they make a decent effort with this one It'll be more money wasted and most probably Increased prices to make up for another half-arsed f*ck up.
> Lets Just hope they've put enough time and money Into of 5th Ed.....


hey, I still play cityfight

even though I am alone there :cray:

but I also do think that most of the expansions they release die rather quickly. Cityfight was seen as a really good idea at first, then died out, Apocolypse seems good, wait a few months and that will probobly be down too


----------



## Sister Sin (Nov 27, 2007)

Our lot plays Cities of Death in place of City Fight, but then we're weird. *All* of us have huge armies and have played since Rogue Trader...and we like using them. Apoc is not going away here; even before it we played 3000 plus lists...we tried tournament sized armies and none of us liked it.

So it may not stay mainstream, but it won't die out completely. We will likely do with Planetstrike what we did with Cities of Death; simply integrate it into the whole for a more intense game.

Of course, we're weird this way, but there it is; the universe loves wondrous diversity.

Sister Sin


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

My friends and I are just getting into City Fight. It's a cool system that allows us to use our smaller armies.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

i'm personally not interested in the additions such as apocolypse and CoD. but i can see how certain people are. i'm perfectly fine playing basic 1500 point games in tournament style enviroments and arguing over rules, but i know a lot of guys who are so bored of playing these style games, they need supplements to keep people interested.

whilst at my game club the tournament style players outnumber the actual story type players, the people i see in store generally prefer playing story driven games or games of apocolypse/cities of death etc. it's someat different, and they play week in week out, they need new stuff.

in a way i can see someat like planetstrike being cool for people like that, however for tournament style players, or serious gamers, just like apocolypse it's prolly not gunna mean much to us.


however, saying all this, i'd like to point out something a lot of people forget.

Games workshop is a company, it needs to make money, it needs to make growth. it did issue a profit warning last year, and it hasn't been a good christmas for the majority of businesses this year.

when i heard fifth ed could be next year, i expected it about october time, i still do, cause if fifth ed is september/october time like Apocolypse this year, then that gives GW plenty of time to entice new gamers to the hobby ready for a xmas release of a new Space marine codex.

at the end of the day, they have to make money and growth to keep going. to do this they have to keep releasing new things. it's a hobby that requires buying things, we all knew that from the start.


----------



## Sister Sin (Nov 27, 2007)

Campaign players can be just as serious as tournament gamers. Our campaigns often go several weeks of preparation, sometimes all during Winter since that's usually when we are touching up our miniatures, getting new ones, and so on...driving around in Winter is not all that pleasant even when the roads are clear.

Once launched, a campaign can run an entire year or more as things run their course, with stories, named characters and records of actions and such. Quite a lot of work, loads more fun...for those who like it.

It is correct though, that these things don't do much for the tournament gamer, or those who prefer play in the tournament style.

There's something for everyone in 40K...and I for one like it that way.

But to each their own.

Sister Sin


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm happy enough that they keep bringing out new stuff like this proposed Supplement, but I hope they are putting as much 'time' into the planning and development of Codexes that are long overdue.
i.e. Space Wolves, Witchhunters, Daemonhunters, Necrons.
These may be in the minority, but or money is as good as everyone elses.
Within my Gaming Fraternity CoD is played as often as normal 40K, and a lot of the Terrain been mooted for this expansion will go great with our existing boards. Plastic Valkyries is exciting as well.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have been trying to convince the guys in my gaming club to get into some apoc ever since it game out. For some reason they are really reluctant to try it. I love playing different ways that tournament style, like the Hazardous Environment tables GW put out way back when and Apoc, CoD, etc. It breaks up the usual routine and spices things up.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

I think that introducing new supplements is a good way to keep the game fresh; which can be perceived as a benefit for both the business aspect and the 'player satisfaction' aspect.

Although I don't think it's a good idea to bring out new expansions when features of the core game still need to be brought up-to-date. If you're going to revise an area of the product, I think that the rest of the rules/lists need to be updated as well, rather than putting it to the side and developing whole new gameplay.

Other than that, I think the concept sounds really good.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

sweet a plastic thunderhawk i'll be getting one or two


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

OMG. I can finally upgrade the old metal Kasrkin into plastics! *squeals* Hooray! 

I love the idea of Valkyries in plastic, and SM Drop-pods, as my current ones are cut-up chip cans and Bitz, and smell vaguely of Pringles.

The idea behind that is something I've been doing for a VERY long time on my table, which is a seiged-city thing. I set up my Marines, and my friend(s) rain down Orbital Bombardments and Drop-pods until one of us runs out of A: Models B: Time C: The pizza, forcing us to buy another. Cheap beggers. 

It's lots of fun. I've been building an Orbital Lander out of old stuff so my IGAC (pronounced EYE-GACK by myself and the Black Legion) can deploy with the attacking army. Victory to the Archeron 243rd!

-Dirge


----------



## Dreamseller (Nov 15, 2007)

i swear to fuckin god if they go along with this then i will stop playin and collectin cause givin every thing baisically deep strike sucks ass


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't actually think they are proposing to give everything deep strike...

JJ said at a seminar I was at that one of the main points with these supplements is that they don't affect the core game at all. City fight and Apocalypse are versions of 40k but none of their rules are used in standard games and you don't have to own either to play 40k. 

This is a strategy that they are following after getting into all sorts of trouble with 1st and 2nd edition where you ended up having to bring a library of books and all kinds of cards to each game. I don't see them deviating from it any time soon. The idea is that you go into the shop and you can buy 40k in a box or a book, not in 4 or 5 boxes or books. 

This way they can still bring out supplements, with a bunch of new models and a different way to play the game, but the core of the game is unaffected. Personally I think it should work as a strategy.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

rVctn_Khaiyn said:


> Although I don't think it's a good idea to bring out new expansions when features of the core game still need to be brought up-to-date. If you're going to revise an area of the product, I think that the rest of the rules/lists need to be updated as well, rather than putting it to the side and developing whole new gameplay.


I don't actually know how the table top game industry works, or how many game designers they have, but I do have a little experience in other game industries and know a little more than a little bit about game design theory and philosophy and production. putting every designer they have on a product is probably not how they do it, I imagine that for expansions they have a core group of a few designers who develop the expansion with input and play testing from other designers on other expansions/editions, I'm sure they have a huge group of people working on fifth edition who are constantly cross communicating with other teams working on other products to make things more forwards compatible.

so making an expansion probably doesn't affect the speed of when a faq comes out or when the new edition comes out. they probably have teams on those products who are dedicated to those products.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Engelus said:


> I don't actually know how the table top game industry works, or how many game designers they have, but I do have a little experience in other game industries and know a little more than a little bit about game design theory and philosophy and production. putting every designer they have on a product is probably not how they do it, I imagine that for expansions they have a core group of a few designers who develop the expansion with input and play testing from other designers on other expansions/editions, I'm sure they have a huge group of people working on fifth edition who are constantly cross communicating with other teams working on other products to make things more forwards compatible.
> 
> so making an expansion probably doesn't affect the speed of when a faq comes out or when the new edition comes out. they probably have teams on those products who are dedicated to those products.


Oh, when I made my comment, I didn't actually mean '40k is broken and GW should expend all it's resources and manpower to correct it'. I was just using it as a general statement to say that they should finish what they started. I'm certainly not complaining though, considering the rumour suggested that GW will be bringing out the 5th Edition rules before the Planetstrike ones anyway.

I agree that they would have different teams to deal with different areas of the product, and I admit that I didn't think about that when I made my post. Although I don't think that they could create new rules, sculpt new models, test game balance for one system etc. etc. without it affecting another in some way. But I should have definatly taken it into consideration when I made my post.


----------

